# Need recommendation on food for a puggle with a sensitive stomach



## puggles (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a 5 month old puggle who apparently has developed a sensitive stomach. I was feeding him blue when I first brought him home and he was fine on it. After some misadventures in the woods, he came home sick and had diarrhea for about a month. I proceeded to take him to the vet where they prescribed Hill's Prescription Diet I/D food. He got better and has not had any diarrhea since. I'd like to get him on a better quality food but am having trouble finding one that I can be certain won't cause him further problems. Also, I don't like the monthly treks to the vet for the Hill's. It seems overpriced for what it is. Does anyone have any recommendation on a high quality food that would likely not cause diarrhea? I want to find a food my puppy can enjoy. He doesn't devour the Hill's the way he's devoured the other brand. 

Many thanks.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

puggles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 5 month old puggle who apparently has developed a sensitive stomach. I was feeding him blue when I first brought him home and he was fine on it. After some misadventures in the woods, he came home sick and had diarrhea for about a month. I proceeded to take him to the vet where they prescribed Hill's Prescription Diet I/D food. He got better and has not had any diarrhea since. I'd like to get him on a better quality food but am having trouble finding one that I can be certain won't cause him further problems. Also, I don't like the monthly treks to the vet for the Hill's. It seems overpriced for what it is. Does anyone have any recommendation on a high quality food that would likely not cause diarrhea? I want to find a food my puppy can enjoy. He doesn't devour the Hill's the way he's devoured the other brand.
> 
> Many thanks.


Hills, overpriced? No way :smile: No guarantees. As step no.1 I'd switch to something with a not too different profile, grain inclusive, poultry and rice (corn), uncomplicated with not so many "modern" functional ingredients. If that goes well you can look into other formulas. He might be fully recovered? Three formulas that comes to mind are Precise Foundation, Dr. Tim's Kinesis and First Mate Maintenance


----------



## puggles (Jul 9, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Hills, overpriced? No way :smile: No guarantees. As step no.1 I'd switch to something with a not too different profile, grain inclusive, poultry and rice (corn), uncomplicated with not so many "modern" functional ingredients. If that goes well you can look into other formulas. He might be fully recovered? Three formulas that comes to mind are Precise Foundation, Dr. Tim's Kinesis and First Mate Maintenance


Thank you for the prompt response. I know the Hill's Science Diet in general is cheap but since the Prescription Diet is only available through the Vet, they charge a premium for it. It's costing me as much as a Orijen or Blue. I'm trying to find something with higher quality ingredients then the Hill's.


----------

